# West Mids pint now Wed 17th June The Sun Romsley



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Rather than just another pint in a pub, how do you fancy a nice place to have dinner with a backdrop to die for.
The idea is to book some tables for us at the Chateau Impney which is just off the M5 by Droitwich.
If you would prefere just a pint and a bit of a cruise then say. However, it is tricky to try and plan this as by the time folks have talked and had a pint or bite to eat the evening has gone. 
Here is the link to the hotel, have a look, a think and then let me know your thoughts.

http://www.chateau-impney.com/gallery.asp
http://www.chateau-impney.com/Downloads ... 202009.pdf

As this idea did not gather much interest for one reason or another a few of us are meeting up for a casual pint and a light meal for those who want to eat too at The Sun at Romsley near Halesowen 7:00-7:30 next Wednesday.
The next get together is planed for July 8th and the details are on the other post in the events section. Towards the end of August I thought we would try a pub over the Cannock area.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

Going a bit up market arent we :lol:

Looks ok to me, i dont mind going for a nice meal there. Might have to go and get a new suit now though! :roll:  :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Paul,
No, you don't need a suit. Smart casual would be fine. Just no jeans and baseball cap's.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

But my hairs a mess, i will need to wear my Burberry cap!  See what the others think, but im ok with this, or a pint, i really dont mind 
Although i think next time we should go tenpin bowling with the pub after


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't this place go bust a while back?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

No, we went for Sunday dinner 2 weeks ago
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

This is cool with me,by the way
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I won't be coming too this one I am in essex that week


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I won't be coming too this one I am in essex that week


What mate? couldn't understand your northern typing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jon,
As there seems to be only the three of us for the original date I have bought the venue forward from the 17th to the previous week and altered the original thread.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't make the next week Phill, but go with what most can do mate
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Last attempt to please a few more folks following a couple of requests/pm's. It is now planed for the 10th.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll have to let you know closer to the time!

:?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Angie and I may well be up for this!  
Is it still a goer Phil? :?:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Phil
me and cathryn should be ok for this,
we went to the chateau 3 weeks ago and its as good as it has always been 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My car will be off the road for all of June so I'm not going to be able to make this one unfortunately guys!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All - Me and lorriane can make it for a quick pint but can't stay for a meal - see you there


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Should be ok for this I think.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Steve here from Tipton, I joined the TTOC yesterday, can you let me know when your meets are anytime after the 11th June (gotta take her on hols) would be nice to see a few other like minded people and their TT's


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok with me
cheers
jon


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Count me in.not fussed about a meal but will be there. 

Col


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe :-| :-| :-|

Im working, but i might get some hours off so i can make it.... ill have to see


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good chance I'll be there


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
This idea dose not seem too have taken many folks on board. So will have another try for a get together during August. 
I will post up another thread during July that will give everybody a few weeks notice and hopfully we will get some more support to make it a good evening. 
If anyone has any other idea's for a nicer venue that would encourage more folks then please speak up.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had a couple of PM's from some folks that have said it maybe a good idea to try a Cannock evening. 
So, would folks from that neck of the woods like to post an idea or PM me and perhaps we can get somthing together.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

That's a pity! we were looking forward to it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Can't a small group go? :?: :?:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Had a couple of PM's from some folks that have said it maybe a good idea to try a Cannock evening.
> So, would folks from that neck of the woods like to post an idea or PM me and perhaps we can get somthing together.


A Cannock meet somewhere around the end of June sounds good to me, personally dont want to wait until August :?

Unless you all want to come to my neck of the woods of course, i can suggest a cheap and cheerful place to eat and drink


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Can we not wait till July then so I have my car?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes Steve mate, July isnt too bad, i just think August is too far off, i can wait til July...... might be better for me workwise in July anyway so yeh... fine by me


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

dickie said:


> That's a pity! we were looking forward to it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Can't a small group go? :?: :?:


Hiya,
Don't want to disappoint anyone on this meet, so if we can get three or four TT's up for it then we will go ahead with it.
As for the next get together. Some of you have suggested July. First Wednesday is the 1st, so lets make it then. I will have a think and also a chat with Paul and find a venue that hopefully will please most folks.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry, can't do the 1st!


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Well, I'm still up for the chateau! 

(and a July meet)


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

dickie said:


> Well, I'm still up for the chateau!
> 
> (and a July meet)


Yep me too but as I said can't stop for the meal


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Sorry, can't do the 1st!


Hiya all,
So we will go for the Chateau anyway and throw caution to the wind and see who turns up.
Just for Steve in the Lambo door TTC we will push it a week further into July to the 8th. If this is not ok for you then rent one, borrow one or steal one. But be there, or we will send the boys round.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The boys being..........

:lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phil will let you know soon if i can make this mate.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, can't do the 1st!
> ...


Take it easy there!

I've got a previous commitment on the 1st and the car is currently being made to go a wee bit quicker so this month is out as I said before.

I should have car back by the end of June so a July meet is fine. I'm also going down to Brighton for the IndependeTTs day cruise of the 5th so as long as car is sorted both that and the 8th are all good by me!

Who are these boys anyway?

LOL!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, can't do the 1st!
> ...


What time is evryone planing on getting there?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
6:30-7:00.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> 6:30-7:00.


I'll come straight from work to say hello - see you there


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

See you there 6.45  
Looking forward to it - even thought I will have been to the dentist! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Might not be there as still don't have a car.

Not my fault this time Phil. The car went in for mods a month ago so I didn't listen to you. It's not back yet though.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
Do you want to rough it in my V6?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

P.S.
You can drive and then try out a V6 DSG.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> P.S.
> You can drive and then try out a V6 DSG.


How far is Tamworth from Chateau.Imney? Is it the same side of town?

Wonder if I can get it Wed and go straight there?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
It's the other side of Brum. 
If yours is up and running then great. If not then drive mine.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

I wont be there, i wont get out of work until 7.30pm and if i was to come straight there, your looking at 8.30-9pm, so no point really


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, I miss out on my puds yet again.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Phill, is it still for wed 10 june?

col


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Should be able to make it Phill, looks like another chance to get the rag top down with the weather :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ellejake said:


> Hi Phill, is it still for wed 10 june?
> 
> col


Hi Coll,
Yes it is next Wednesday. 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

forest said:


> Should be able to make it Phill, looks like another chance to get the rag top down with the weather :wink:


Hiya,
Well I do hope so.
However, if not we do have a roof and heated seats.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Should be able to make it Phill, looks like another chance to get the rag top down with the weather :wink:
> ...


And an umbrella, we don't want to wear the roof out do we :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> So, I miss out on my puds yet again.


Thats it Phil, dont worry about me..... just think about the puds :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Can I have a head count for those of us who are dining and who is just having a pint.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

BUGGER IT! I've got this down for the 17th-going to hve to miss this one,sorry Phill
cheers
jon


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Well Phil, If there's anyone left to join us, we will dine!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all well because the weather was so poo at the weekend and i could do very little with my garden project i need to play catch up. So unfortunently i am not going to make it and it looks such a nice place as well next time Phil have a good time guys.

DAZ [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Think I am going to have to cancel this idea this time due to lack of interest. Will post up the details of the next get together which is planed for Wednesday 8th July in the next week or two.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not trying to mess you about Phil but hoping I can pick the car up tomorrow. Its either tomorrow or Thur hopefully.

:roll: Wish I could pass on something more definite. :?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

OK Phil

Thanks for trying to organise this - see you next time! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Phill, just managed to get online, I was going to see ya tomorrow. Thanks for trying, hopefully I will see you next time. I Still fancy trying this place out for a meal anyway, so if not tomorrow, I might get chance to sample it before the next event :wink:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Never mind Phil - I'm only up the road from you I reckon we should meet up for a pint maybe sometime next week just to say hello


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have posted up the next venue due on the 8th July that hopefully will grab some interest. However, just a thought for next Wednesday. Do any locals fancy a pint in Romsley at the Sun again. Say 7:30ish? I know Matt (Hark) would like to show off his new body mods! :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have posted up the next venue due on the 8th July that hopefully will grab some interest. However, just a thought for next Wednesday. Do any locals fancy a pint in Romsley at the Sun again. Say 7:30ish? I know Matt (Hark) would like to show off his new body mods! :roll:


If the car is ready sure. Had said I would do cinema with Clare, but she reckons if car is ready she doesn't mind. :roll:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have posted up the next venue due on the 8th July that hopefully will grab some interest. However, just a thought for next Wednesday. Do any locals fancy a pint in Romsley at the Sun again. Say 7:30ish? I know Matt (Hark) would like to show off his new body mods! :roll:


That would be good, I'll have a run down the M5 and bring your mags back. At least I know where it is now :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

When you say next Wednesday, do you mean the 17th? Or tomorrow (10th?)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thought was next Wednesday the 17th. Were did Sunday come from?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Thought was next Wednesday the 17th. Were did Sunday come from?


Sorry..... edited

I may pop along to the Sun then if we are having a pint and grub next Wednesday as i will be off work 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Please check out the edit on my original post about the next few meets.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

This still on? And how many we got going?

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil
Stu
Me
John (I think?)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I might be in Brum tomorrow, J6 M6 but unsure if i can make this pint :?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Can't make this, sorry! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll try harder next time. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Speaking of which if someone would like to keep me company tomorrow or pick me up, let me know.... having work done on my TT 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I might be in Brum tomorrow, J6 M6 but unsure if i can make this pint :?


Hiya,
So I miss out on my puds yet again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
As far as I am aware it is still on. I will however PM a few locals to try and muster up some last minuet support for it.
P.S. It would be nice if folks would try and make the next one planed for July at the Blackboy in Knowle. Details are on the events section.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I might be in Brum tomorrow, J6 M6 but unsure if i can make this pint :?
> ...


Phil,

I wont be coming tomorrow mate as i have plans, but i will definitely be at the 8th July meet....... with a different looking car 

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I am OK for this one Phil, are we aiming at 7:30 ish and a bite to eat :?:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Most of us will be there at 7:00 and dine at 7:30.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Going to be tight, but should be able to make it
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Thanks to all who came to the meet and look forward to seeing a few more folks at The Blackboy on the 8th July.


----------

